# Welcome to WF NaPoWriMo - Q&A



## aj47 (Mar 4, 2015)

April is National Poetry Month.  Some people like to do a poem-a-day as a celebration and challenge.

This is the place for it.

Each poem deserves its own thread, but posting that many in a short period of time in the main poetry areas would flood them. Not wanting that to happen, this board has been created for the purpose of allowing members to post their poem-a-day in April and get comments/critique without disrupting the regular flow.  And to allow them to post one-to-a-thread instead of as chain posts.

Any questions go here.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 24, 2015)

Does a poem _have t_o stem from a prompt or can it be partially or entirely poet's discression?


----------



## Gargh (Mar 24, 2015)

Prompts are optional; writing a poem a day is the core requirement. 

Personally, I find the prompts more challenging; they take me a little further out of my skin and I love reading other people's interpretations.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 24, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> Does a poem _have t_o stem from a prompt or can it be partially or entirely poet's discression?



As Gargh says, the idea is to do a poem-a-day.  Whether you go with a prompt is optional.  

I like prompts because it gives me direction. Writer's block, for me, is having too many ideas and not being able to pin them.  Prompts help with that.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 22, 2016)

are periodic posts acceptable?  my concern is access to a computer.  there are days when i write manually, but can't get to a computer to input them for 2-3 days. my longest streak has been a little over 120 days before i drop a day and begin again.  please advise.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 22, 2016)

Sure.  The main thing is *30 in 30 *and I totally understand about not being near a computer.  I had some of that last year.

Just catch up when you can.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 22, 2016)

deal!!  XD  <3


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd love to be part of this. 
***applauds***

Question: Is there an official Board Time, or can we all go by midnight our time as the deadline? (Maybe it said somewhere, but couldn't find anything on that.)


----------



## Thaumiel (Mar 22, 2016)

Reckon I'll give this another shot, not had much inspiration at the moment. My final year tests start within in the month so I may stress out and disappear again, though hopefully not.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 22, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> Question: Is there an official Board Time, or can we all go by midnight our time as the deadline? (Maybe it said somewhere, but couldn't find anything on that.)



I was thinking we'd go by local time.  See my comment about missing a day or few...weather, ISP glitches, balky computers, or other issues can take people offline at inconvenient times.  

This is supposed to be FUN!  And there will be an award to go under your avatar if you can do the whole thing.


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 22, 2016)

Great, local time it is. And excellent that you allow for glitches and stuff -- thirty days is a long time in poetry! 

Edit: ***Eyes impressive array of awards under astroannie's avatar -- dreams of May 1st***


----------



## aj47 (Mar 22, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> Great, local time it is. And excellent that you allow for glitches and stuff -- thirty days is a long time in poetry!



I'll post a thread on May one for people to claim their award.  I'll verify and then pass the names up to the award-pinners.



> Edit: ***Eyes impressive array of awards under astroannie's avatar -- dreams of May 1st***



I've been here almost five years.  So some of that is just hanging around long enough and participating.  There's an Awards Page under Quick Links that lists all the awards, who has them, and what they're for.  Maybe you're eligible for one or two and just need to let us know.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 22, 2016)

These can be any type of poem, not just the list of suggestion from the NaPoWriMo, correct?  Just 30 in 30?  If it is just the 30/30, I'm good to go.  I've been blocking foundations for a couple of weeks, so I have something to build on.  And we are allowed to go a couple of days between poems, correct?

I did the pieces of Echo and Miri last year.  This year, I'm hoping to try the pantoum again, as well as, delve deeper into the morass of the 'Ways.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 22, 2016)

This sounds fun!


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 23, 2016)

astroannie said:


> I'll post a thread on May one for people to claim their award.  I'll verify and then pass the names up to the award-pinners.



You seem to have this all worked out! (Awards after a couple of weeks? Of messing up limericks? I am certainly gonna check! ***feels encouraged***)


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2016)

Given that it looks like there will be more poets involved this year, does each poem need to be posted to a separate thread in the designated area, or are we allowed, (within the designated areas) to post a single, self contained thread, (the name of the poet being the title of the thread) with the date and title of the poem in each subsequent post. 

 For me, it helps, keeping things a little more organized, but it also provides a tangible footprint of how far one has come over the course of time.  I've liked how the premise has worked with my pond in the YPS and given how I write, it saves a lot of time scrolling, looking for a thread or flipping through files on my computer.  Just some thoughts.

- D. the T.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 23, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> Given that it looks like there will be more poets involved this year, does each poem need to be posted to a separate thread in the designated area, or are we allowed, (within the designated areas) to post a single, self contained thread, (the name of the poet being the title of the thread) with the date and title of the poem in each subsequent post.



Well, technically, each creative work deserves its own thread.  Yes, it'll get crowded here.  That's why we have this space and the special room in the workshop--so that we don't clutter up the main poetry areas.  

What I plan to do (note you don't have to copy me) is to have a thread called annie's NaPoWriMo or similar and put links to each of my poems in there. So people can find all of my stuff in one place.  That way, the comments won't get jumbled, if, for example, someone comments on my second poem on day fifteen.



> For me, it helps, keeping things a little more organized, but it also provides a tangible footprint of how far one has come over the course of time.  I've liked how the premise has worked with my pond in the YPS and given how I write, it saves a lot of time scrolling, looking for a thread or flipping through files on my computer.  Just some thoughts.
> 
> - D. the T.



Another option, if you're not going to use the workshop, is to do your 30 in 30 in your blog.  The big picture is we don't want to impose on the folks who aren't doing the challenge.  Or a combination.  I'm all for organization--but different people have differing ideas of what that means.

And the award is for sharing your 30 in 30, not for posting them on this board, specifically.  So your blog would be fine.  I also think you can count your Pippery poem as one of your 30 (if you write one).


----------



## aj47 (Mar 23, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> You seem to have this all worked out! (Awards after a couple of weeks? Of messing up limericks? I am certainly gonna check! ***feels encouraged***)



Some awards are for verifiable real-world accomplishments, rather than forum activity.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2016)

I think I'll stick with a thread in the workshop subforum, it offers the best option for me.  Out of sight, self-contained, but there...Contest pieces will be separate, to be posted to their appropriate threads.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 23, 2016)

Sorry, I missed this the first time ...



Darkkin said:


> These can be any type of poem, not just the list of suggestion from the NaPoWriMo, correct?  Just 30 in 30?  If it is just the 30/30, I'm good to go.  I've been blocking foundations for a couple of weeks, so I have something to build on.  And we are allowed to go a couple of days between poems, correct?
> 
> I did the pieces of Echo and Miri last year.  This year, I'm hoping to try the pantoum again, as well as, delve deeper into the morass of the 'Ways.



Yes, they can be anything but prose.  Prompts are for those who prefer to have them. We've got a new set of prompts for this year that I'll be posting soon.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2016)

As to the 30 in 30, these can be posted on nonconsecutive days, correct?  It isn't going to be...When the bell toils one, you have missed your day and therefore everything that has come before is now null and void.  I'm under the assumption it is similar to NaNoWriMo, where as long as you get 50,000 words in the allotted 30 days you don't turn into a pumpkin, essentially that there is no quota per day.  It would stand one in good stead to do one per day, then you aren't scrambling, but it isn't a requirement, is it?


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm kind of interested to join because this will test your SANITY. haha. 
I've been lurking around the posts made last year and I can't quite get where to post your poem.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 24, 2016)

Poem threads you don't want to workshop can go here:  http://www.writingforums.com/forums/230-NaPoWriMo .  Basically, start a thread in the NaPoWriMo forum, just like you would in the standard poetry forum.  By posting it here, NaPo poems won't get lost among the regular posts to the main poetry forum.

If you want to keep first rights to your work then you can post a thread to the NaPoWriMo Workshop subforum found here:  http://www.writingforums.com/forums/231-NaPoWriMo-Workshop  .


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 24, 2016)

NaPo poems...These are not going to go _whoosh_ like napalm are they?  :concern:


----------



## aj47 (Mar 24, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> As to the 30 in 30, these can be posted on nonconsecutive days, correct?  It isn't going to be...When the bell toils one, you have missed your day and therefore everything that has come before is now null and void.  I'm under the assumption it is similar to NaNoWriMo, where as long as you get 50,000 words in the allotted 30 days you don't turn into a pumpkin, essentially that there is no quota per day.  It would stand one in good stead to do one per day, then you aren't scrambling, but it isn't a requirement, is it?



Essentially, yes.  30-in-30.  If you loll around for 29 days and knock off 30 in one, you've still done it.  I do not recommend this approach.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey, I like procrastinating as much as the next guy, but not _that much..._:thumbl:  Talk about a NaPoem Bomb...


----------



## PiP (Mar 25, 2016)

I like your avi, astro






Can we all use it, please?


----------



## aj47 (Mar 25, 2016)

PiP said:


> I like your avi, astro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you'd like.


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 28, 2016)

astroannie, Queen and Boss of NaPoWriMo here,
Would it be OK to put up a thread a little in advance, a way of anticipating and getting more people committed as well?
Would a catchy title be acceptable, like Ella Romps to Victory (hmm, that would jinx it)?

(I warmed up on the moon the other night, got a poem sort of... Will put it in the warm-up thread).

EllaLouis


----------



## aj47 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm not sure what you're asking.  Opening your thread should be okay.  Jinxing it--maybe not.  

As for warming up ... thus spake annie ... 

PrinzeCharming is doing his warmups in a blog. That would be one option.
Another option would be to post poems in the regular poetry spaces.
If you want to do a running free-for-all/throw-down/slam-type of warm-up, you might consider the Poetry Prompts and Word Games.

Posting non-NaPoWriMo poetry in the NaPoWriMo space is a recipe for confusion.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 28, 2016)

astroannie said:


> PrinzeCharming is doing his warmups in a blog. That would be one option.



Annie, I created a NaPoWriMo Warm Up! thread. If anyone is interested in doing anything leading up to the big event as a community, rather than an individual blog, detour them there.  It's more engaging as a community. I'll be posting more content in there today. 

Thanks!  

- Anthony


----------



## aj47 (Mar 28, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Annie, I created a NaPoWriMo Warm Up! thread. If anyone is interested in doing anything leading up to the big event as a community, rather than an individual blog, detour them there.  It's more engaging as a community. I'll be posting more content in there today.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Anthony



Excellent.  I'd like to encourage those who want to warm up to find their comfy space and stretch their poetic muscles.


----------



## Thaumiel (Mar 29, 2016)

Be it refrigerated ta suggestify prompticles in yer prompticle rope?


----------



## aj47 (Mar 29, 2016)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Be it refrigerated ta suggestify prompticles in yer prompticle rope?



Please post prompt suggestions to the prompt thread and I'll edit them in.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay, this is probably a stupid question, but have they considered a possible award for doing more than say, five or more different forms of poetry over the course of the month as a part of the half and full marathons?  This is something that quite a few of the participants are taking part in.  We've seen diamante, villanelle, sestina, treza rima, quatrain, limerick, hiaku, senryu, triolet, narratives, ballade, and free verse.  Rarely do we see such diversity in such a short space of time and it has been quite a treat thus far.  Write on versatile versers!  Write on!

Just some thoughts.

- Darkkin, the Tedious


----------



## aj47 (Apr 8, 2016)

We should totally do that as a separate, non NaPo thing I think.  Only have it be some larger number (suggestions welcome).  I like the idea that it encourages exploration.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 21, 2017)

astroannie said:


> As Gargh says, the idea is to do a poem-a-day.  Whether you go with a prompt is optional.
> 
> I like prompts because it gives me direction. Writer's block, for me, is having too many ideas and not being able to pin them.  Prompts help with that.




I ... think I am going to join the fun this year... I have never participated before.. and I hope to use the prompts, because, like you said... "having too many ideas and not pinning them down is like writer's block"... sometimes, my thoughts are chaotic, and I think using the prompt will help me focus... I also hope to use my PiP challenge skills and use those forms that I have mastered [sorta]...


----------



## aj47 (Mar 21, 2017)

If you can come up with some good prompts, add them to the thread and I'll put them in the list.  I'm having issues with editing it but I'm sure the tech deities will square them away.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 21, 2017)

OK, one thing I will use as some of my prompts, is Terry D's photography ...


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 21, 2017)

I did participate last year but very much doubt that I will be up for 30 in 30 this year as there is a lot going on in real life.

Sorry to sound a bit negative.  Life is difficult right now.
I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 21, 2017)

Maybe focusing on your writing will give your mind something different to focus on... maybeeee.... Sending good vibes your way... take care of yourself...


----------



## unveiledartist (Apr 25, 2019)

astroannie said:


> April is National Poetry Month.  Some people like to do a poem-a-day as a celebration and challenge.
> 
> This is the place for it.
> 
> ...



I do have a question. When I create a thread, do I just go to the Workshop Thread and create one from there then post all my poetry under that thread? 

Also, does the competition start the first of each month? How does that work?


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 25, 2019)

April is the only time they run National Poetry Writing Month.  Basically, the challenge is to write 30 poems in 30 days, akin to National Novel Writing Month in November, which is to do 50,000 words in 30 days.

You can do the single thread version in the NaPoWriMo workshop or post individual pieces to this forum or the linked workshop area.  Do not post pieces for NaPoWriMo to the regular poetry or poetry workshop forums, as that will cause forum flooding for those not participating in the poetry challenge.

Most poets do a seperate thread for each piece as it is easier for them.  I'm one of a minority who runs a self contained thread, given the magnitude of the pieces involved.

If you post to the linked workshop area, you can post an index thread to this forum, so you have a central access point to your individual pieces.

And what is the difference between this forum and the linked workshop area?  The workshop area is not visible to search engines or non-members.  It is used to preserve a writer's first right of publication.  If a piece is posted to this unprotected forum, it is considered published.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks Darkkin 
More about how it works you can find in the top posts (marked: important) on this forum. 
A handy one is this one:
https://www.writingforums.com/threa...aPoWriMo-Index-Thread-for-Your-Posts-Computer

And yes, NaPoWriMo is only one month every year, April.
Welcome!


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 30, 2019)

And thank the poetic gods it is only one month! That said, I’d like to offer my esteemed thanks, honors and respect to all who started NaPoWriMo this year. I wasn’t able to read as many as I hoped but I’ll have a lot of good poetry to read now. For those that finished, I have this to say:  “They’re coming to take us away ho ho he he, To the funny farm...”


----------



## Darren White (Apr 30, 2019)

If you like, Pel, we can make it a NaPoWriYe (jk)

:joker:


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 30, 2019)

You free formed, sonettized, oderrific, limericked, balladsstered, genius!


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks, Darren, for your help - I did this for fun to see if it sparked some ideas and it did work, wrote more than i thought.  About halfway through I ran out of steam but I also ran into bronchitis which didn't help. Also thanks for the advice everyone (cough).


----------

